# Idaho Retriever Club Fall Field Trial



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Results for the Idaho Retriever Club Fall Field Trial held at McCall, Idaho


Open:

1st FC AFC Creek Robber (Ken Jackson)
2nd FC AFC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek ( Frank Kashevarof )
3rd Iron Lines Honcha ( Arnie Erwin)
4th West Haven's Blackwater Buzz ( Bill Totten)
RJ Blackjacks Misty Mollie ( Frank Baird)
Jams: Clubmead's Simpatico ( Ken Jackson)
Mad River's Ruby Rose ( Bill Totten )
AFC UFO ( Wayne Bleazard )
Emberain Semper Case of Red ( Jim Gonia)
Cold Harbors Flight of Fancy ( John Nichols)
AFC CH Bertram's Blazing Firewater MH ( Kurt Bertram)
AFC Maurauders Commander Cannon ( Wayne Johnson)
AFC Sky Hy's Husker Power ( Ted Shih )


Amateur:

1st FC AFC Creek Robber ( Ken Jackson)
2nd FC AFC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek ( Frank Kashevarof)
3rd FC AFC Blue Water Special ( John Pampy )
4th AFC Freeridin Wowie Zowie ( Ted Shih )
RJ AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior ( Frank Kashevarof)
Jams: Chesshar's Mississippi Gambler ( Sharon Batte)
AFC Sky Hy's Husker Power ( Ted Shih) 
Distagon's ATV of Nordais ( Bruce Mitchell)
FC AFC Shoot Scoot'n Paddy ( Jim Smith)

Qualifying:


1st Wyldfire's High Tech CFO SH ( Laura Foster)
2nd Rockcliffs Dakota Wrangler ( Dr. Paul Foster )
3rd Rockcliffs Shoot for the Moon ( Sally Foster )
4th Hammerhead ( Cindy Huff)
RJ Take'em ( Cindy Huff)
Jams : Marauders Sharpshooter ( Wayne Johnson )
Y two K Bug ( John Henninger)
Z's Dollar Bill of Flatland ( Mary Ellen Mazzola)


Derby:

1st Freeridin Smooth Operator ( Ted Shih)
2nd Henningers Tru-Line ( John Henninger)
3rd Howlin Duck's Black Cadillac ( Frank Baird )
4th Miss Diamond Lil ( Mike Cicero )
RJ Rammin'd Rock Pile (Bruce Mitchell)
Jams: Wyldfire's High Tech CFO SH ( Laura Foster)
Abby's Little Cooper ( John Henninger)
Mad River's O'Lucky ( Mike Cicero)


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS Ted!!!!!!!!
8) 
M


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Ted and the gang on a fine weekend.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

So Amateur handlers got the first three places in the Open? :wink: !

Congrats on the Am place, Ted! And the Derby win!

Keith G.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Great job Ted!

Andy


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Carbon will soon hold the record for the most times placed 2nd.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Just an FYI...

The dog that won the qual is 21 months old, chocolate, and also got herself a Master qualifying score within the last 8 days...

BTW, she also jammed the Derby... :wink: !

Keith Griffith


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Carbon will soon hold the record for the most times placed 2nd.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


hehehehe


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Open: 

4th West Haven's Blackwater Buzz ( Bill Totten)

Fantastic! Thats Eve's baby that we socialized till he was 6 months old!
His littermate got 3rd in the Open this weekend too.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

How about a round of applause for Auggie!!!!


----------



## Glockman (Jun 17, 2004)

That Auggie is something else. Congrats. Ted! Ted because you just competed against him,you could probably give an accurate play by play. If you could please, just give a short description of Auggie. I own an Auggie pup who is 6mos. old and will be competing in FT's and would love to watch him work. Your response would be greatly appreciated. Thank you! Rob


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Dog #3 in the Open, Missy, is just coming out of Qual and is moving up.

Russ


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

Auggie seems to be on a roll. He's won 9 opens this year--already at 52 open points in 2004.


----------

